# Will FDA-approved Gears providers corner the market?



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

Discuss


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

It's all I use and will ever use. Praise baby Jesus for understanding doctors...


Oh, and thank IronMagLabs for ressurecting old steroids...


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

yes i see the FDA and big pharma making out BIG TIME on these busts. i also see OTC gears like Metha-drol extreme becoming HUGE!


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

lol.. yah but ONLY TRUE.. REAL.. !!! Human Grade Gears.. not some fake stuff claiming to be FDA approved..

Norma Test E and Deca, Schering Primo, Organon Sust, Omnadren, Desma Winstrol, Anapolon's, Naposims etc..

and go Reputable UGL (as reputable as you can find with enough good reviews for Tren and Ment, and 1-Test, and Sten.. etc.)

But, I'm sorry bros .. AXIO WILL BE BACK, and so won't GENXXL.. I know more of the scoop of what's going on.. but i've been sworn to silence.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

I can see Domestics picking up more buisness even though they may be more expensive. And I don't think people will care if the Domestics are FDA approved or not. I would prefer FDA approved gear but a lot of people with limited knowledge just want anything that will work and what they can get a hold of.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Pretty much that's all that matters right??

Something that is SAFE !! Something that is LEGIT !! Something that is GOING TO MAKE THE BODY GROW/CHANGE/FORM to whatever the Overall Goal is 

Who cares about PRICE really as long as it gets the job done.. YES !! Saving money while still getting the same results would be awesome but.. times like these.. IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2010)

Maybe some of you need to see this video. 

YouTube - Underground Steroid Labs, UGL


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Asia Pharm and British Dragon are underground labs bro !! That's my opinion.. they aren't listed ANYWHERE on the internet as issued by any doctor as a medicinal usage.. i am not saying that it's not GOOD STUFF I am just saying it isn't possibly Human Grade.. I have been in this game for far too long to be fooled by that..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear The Deuce, 
please see THAI FDA and you can see 9 prods by Asia Pharma are FDA approved so its not UGL!

But i do not care what you will say,i know what is true and i know what brands i sale!

All prods from my shop are GMP made! NONE IS UGL!

best-regards

wp


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't wanna create hostility here WP.. I am just saying my beliefs.. why are you getting so defensive.. NO ONE will take my side.. I am not a source.. I am merely a member of a community.. don't get all rustled.. i did check thai FDA by the way.. and i couldn't find it.. just saying.. BUT I am not a computer whiz either.. but whatever to each their own.. I still think your packaging is TOP NOTCH THOUGH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 13, 2010)

i'd like to thank myself, and the FDA approved, UGL for the great knock offs..and god 4 giving me a 9 inch penis


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

so ur saying you think that this ASIA PHARM is legit FDA approved stuff?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> so ur saying you think that this ASIA PHARM is legit FDA approved stuff?


 
it sure is! . . . . . in Thailand 

I only use and abuse DRSE-approved Gears


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> it sure is! . . . . . in Thailand


 

i bet its made in a lab though and not in some warehouse by some dirty Pakistanis. But WP, your prices are fucking retarded. Wre in a recesssion, dick. The u.s. dollar is shit and well, im ranting. so ill take my chance with a filthy Haji stirring shit up in a bathtub.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 13, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear The Deuce,
> please see THAI FDA and you can see 9 prods by Asia Pharma are FDA approved so its not UGL!
> 
> But i do not care what you will say,i know what is true and i know what brands i sale!
> ...



Please provide link.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

yah ^^^ what he said... LINK !!


----------



## Grozny (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Asia Pharm and British Dragon are underground labs bro !! That's my opinion.. they aren't listed ANYWHERE on the internet as issued by any doctor as a medicinal usage.. i am not saying that it's not GOOD STUFF I am just saying it isn't possibly Human Grade.. I have been in this game for far too long to be fooled by that..



quite easy to close this thread about AP and BD, now imo Asia Pharma could be as legit as Zafa or Tamin Caspian, at least. We  don't know so you should provide prove is otherwise not just say its not  possible to be HG. 

If the drug or the substance is in the Pharmacopoeia  (and isn't restricted like narcotics]* ITS POSSIBLE TO MANUFACTURE AND REGISTER*.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

How bout we just drop the issue altogether so I don't get banned from this board (BECAUSE I REALLY LIKE IT HERE) And being a former MOD at another board I know how this stuff works.. You protect your investments.. I LIKE Most of the BRO's here.. I have a lot to offer, I am a legit National Level Bodybuilder as of last year (finally) .. My knowledge is extensive and I believe I am a GREAT ASSET to this community !!

I am being serious here.. I want to help people. I want to give my knowledge out to anyone in need, I want to be a integral part of this community. BUT I CAN NOT DO THAT IF ALL WE ARE GOING TO DO IS GO BACK AND FUCKING FORTH ABOUT THIS LAB.. Look.. i get it !! THEY ARE A SPONSOR. They have GOOD Stuff (unreasonably priced in my opinion, but it's just that.. MY OPINION)

I Have used their Cypiobolic .. it's not like i am saying this and NOT have utilized it .. I ran it at 1000mgs per week. and I am sorry Human grade 1g per week makes me swole !! and I felt like I was on a simple 500mgs .. bloodwork revealed 1986ng/ml of total test.  SO it was working for sure.. just wasn't slamming like it should be ... in a bind, yes I would definitely use it again.. but if other options were available.. i'd jump at them first.. in itself I am NOT Bashing on World-Pharma.. not in the least.. They are always available for questions & answers, they are well.. good for some people.. just not for me.

WE ALL HAVE WHO WE LIKE AND WHO WE DON'T !! And as far as my goals.. I just don't trust them enough to risk my bodybuilding career on them.. or My Wallet on something that just DOES NOT Produce results that are needed for ME. If it works for other people then dag nab it !! USE IT !!

I don't think I should be slammed for my opinion. I don't think I should be put down for my opinion on what I believe (which is that it is not Human Grade).. aren't we all entitled to our own opinions?? Seriously?? Aren't we??


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 13, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Maybe some of you need to see this video.
> 
> YouTube - Underground Steroid Labs, UGL



That is some nasty shit !!

I would use HG but don't know any HG manufacturers.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

I heard the guys in those vids are mainly using synthol which is common for infections. But I did see a vid with an Asia pharm lab and their process is top notch. It APPEARS they take all the necessary precautions to create sterile products.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 13, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I heard the guys in those vids are mainly using synthol which is common for infections. But I did see a vid with an Asia pharm lab and their process is top notch. It APPEARS they take all the necessary precautions to create sterile products.



Can you find the vid ?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

Search "Asia pharma lab" on YouTube. Or ask WP for a link. He had one up a week or two ago. I can't link it for you otherwise I would. I'm on an iPhone.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 13, 2010)

Repped thanks.

Heres the vid 




YouTube Video


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

Blaze, check the link by WP. There's a few vids on there. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117100-room-prep-before-homebrew.html#post2112586


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 13, 2010)

The problem with human grade gear is that there are many fakes out there and finding a doc that who will continously prescribe you AS in amounts that a bodybuilder needs is next to impossible. The problem with some UG labs is that the way their products are made can seriously harm your health. So I think, as users, we gotta stock to the middle Asia Pharm is a good example. As sofisticated as their lab looks its doubtfull it would be an aproved pharmaceuticals compnay in the West. However they're way above your average UG lab which you find in North America and Eastern Europe. There are other labs like Asia Pharm. They're all in Asia right now, Thailand, China, India. Local legal and economic enviroments allows for such labs to exist. Not to mention their prices are reasonable.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

I was actually surprised at how well their lab was set up.... better than expected.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

You consider 170 buck per 10ml's REASONABLE?? I am just curious because I am trying to justify reason able.......... You can get NORMA HELLAS Test and Deca an 1ml of EACH of those for LESS than 1ml of ASIA PHARM CYPIOBOLIC..(one compound.. not two.. ONE) and you're trying to tell me AP beats NORMA HELLAS.. uh uh.. NO WAY !! I don't care what kind kick your on but Norma Hellas is pretty much the creme de la creme of Human Grade Test Enanthate and Nandrolone Decanoate.

I dunno.. lol.. TO EACH THEIR OWN !!  

Anyone can make a video of a lab and make it look authentic.. Anyone. Hell Hollywood makes nlockbuster movies that look REAL .. so how much you think a FAKE LAB SET With a Small Cast and proper camera man.. 10 grand?? If that?? If I was an owner of a Lab, LMAO.. I'd invest !! on yah I would.. I would 2,000 much more than that on capital return..

Just saying.. Don't believe everything you see...

ONCE AGAIN.. Just stating an OPINION I have.. NO NEED TO GET ALL RUSTLED AND BUSTLED.. I'M NOT


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> You consider 170 buck per 10ml's REASONABLE?? I am just curious because I am trying to justify reason able.......... You can get NORMA HELLAS Test and Deca an 1ml of EACH of those for LESS than 1ml of ASIA PHARM CYPIOBOLIC..(one compound.. not two.. ONE) and you're trying to tell me AP beats NORMA HELLAS.. uh uh.. NO WAY !! I don't care what kind kick your on but Norma Hellas is pretty much the creme de la creme of Human Grade Test Enanthate and Nandrolone Decanoate.
> 
> I dunno.. lol.. TO EACH THEIR OWN !!
> 
> ...


 
Good point


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 14, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Discuss



Do you really thing all AS business is happening on forums. I would say 1 % max.
Do you know how many UG labs are out? Every day new UG brand. How hard is to get powders from China?

I recommned you open brand www.theCaptnroids.com and start business.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 14, 2010)

you know the government would save money and infact make money if they just made HG gear legal. fucking retards.

I say til then make your own.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> It's all I use and will ever use. Praise baby Jesus for understanding doctors...
> 
> 
> Oh, and thank IronMagLabs for ressurecting old steroids...


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 14, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> Do you really thing all AS business is happening on forums. I would say 1 % max.
> Do you know how many UG labs are out? Every day new UG brand. How hard is to get powders from China?
> 
> I recommned you open brand www.theCaptnroids.com and start business.



Yeah so many how brews its unbelievable.
Some Good Some Bad.
Met a guy who should be a vial of stuff he got.
Didn't even have rubber seal was just a lid like a bottle of juice 



Mr.BTB said:


> you know the government would save money and infact make money if they just made HG gear legal. fucking retards.
> 
> I say til then make your own.



Come to the UK all the steroids you want !


----------



## Grozny (Dec 14, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> I am being serious here.. I want to help people. I want to give my knowledge out to anyone in need, I want to be a integral part of this community. BUT I CAN NOT DO THAT IF ALL WE ARE GOING TO DO IS GO BACK AND FUCKING FORTH ABOUT THIS LAB.. Look.. i get it !! THEY ARE A SPONSOR. They have GOOD Stuff (*unreasonably priced in my opinion, but it's just that.. MY OPINION)*
> 
> I am NOT Bashing on World-Pharma.. not in the least.. They are always available for questions & answers, they are well.. good for some people.. just not for me.



bro you are missing totally the point. in case the webpages that push asia pharma and write shit about other labs, you should argue or bad talk about them. what does asia pharma, british dragon etc   have to do with them?  there are two different things, if you claim to be impartial and  sane, then don't mix up things. asia pharma  is one thing, the webs that talk shit meanwhile selling this is other  thing. are two different entities.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

Grozny said:


> bro you are missing totally the point. in case the webpages that push asia pharma and write shit about other labs, you should argue or bad talk about them. what does asia pharma, british dragon etc   have to do with them?  there are two different things, if you claim to be impartial and  sane, then don't mix up things. asia pharma  is one thing, the webs that talk shit meanwhile selling this is other  thing. are two different entities.


Sorry...I cant understand word one of what you just said. Cut the bro bullshit out and speak in lucid and easy to understand terms. There might be an actual thought in what you just said.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 14, 2010)

Yah I didn't respond either because I had no clue what he was talking about.. no doubt.. trying to defend his stand.. and i will obviously defend my stand... 

LOOK.. I don't care how good AP is !! Whether it's FDA Approved or not.. You Know what is ?! Norma Hellas.. yah that's right... Norma is.. and you can get 100 Amps.. for less money than 3 vials of cypiobolic !! so basically if AP is THE SAME THING AS NORMA... Price wise.. YOU'D GET 7 MORE VIALS FOR FREE OF SOMETHING OF EXACTING QUALITY... That is why I was saying... 

*IN MY PERSONAL OPINION I THINK THEY ARE OUTRAGEOUS !! MY OPINION !!... AP WHETHER IT'S UGL OR ITS HUMAN GRADE OR NOT.. THE COST THAT IS BEING CHARGED IS SO MUCH THAT IT MAKES YOU WONDER WHY !! WHY WOULD ANYONE CONSIDER IT AS A VIABLE OPTION. NORMA HELLAS HAS BEEN AROUND IN THE PHARMACEUTICAL COMMUNITY FOR DECADES !! THEY RANK AMONG US BODYBUILDERS AS THE TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN AS FAR AS "GEARS" GO.. AND ALL I WAS TRYING TO SAY IS...

NOT THAT AP'S PRODUCT IS JUNK OR BUNK OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...

I WAS SAYING.

THE PRICING IS THROUGH THE GODDAMNED ROOF CONSIDERING THE ECONOMIC SITUATION 90% OF THE PEOPLE ARE FACING.. IF WORLD-PHARMA DROPPED IT'S PRICING TO WHAT EVERY SINGLE OTHER SOURCE OUT THERE IS CHARGING.. THEY'D PROBABLY SEE MORE BUSINESS THAN PRETTY MUCH ANY OTHER SOURCE OUT THERE..

BUT SINCE I EARNED A DEGREE IN BUSINESS I KNOW A THING OR TWO.. AND ONCE AGAIN.. MY OPINION... HE IS LITERALLY TAKING IT UP THE POOPER BY BEING SO OVER-PRICED.. I KNOW NONE OF MY SEASONED PROFESSIONAL BODYBUILDING BUDDIES WOULD EVER ORDER THIS STUFF.. BUT HE SURE CAN TRAP THE NEWBIE MARKET IMO.

IT'S JUST TOO MUCH MONEY.. WAY TOO MUCH. BUT.. IT'S HIS BUSINESS.. HE CAN CHARGE WHAT HE WANTS TO.. AND I'M A CONSUMER.. AND I GET THE RIGHT TO SAY IT'S TOO MUCH AND THAT I PERSONALLY WOULDN'T EVEN CONSIDER IT.. AND IF ANY OF MY PERSONAL FRIENDS EVER ASKED ME ABOUT THEM, I'D SAY NO WAY BRO!!! I'LL SHOW YOU THE BETTER PLACE.. WHERE YOU GET MORE BANG FOR YOUR BUNK...

W-P.. YOU KNOW I LIKE YOU.. YOU ARE AWESOME IN EVERYWAY AS FAR AS A COMMINITIVE PERSON, A MARKETEER, AND A VERY GO GET 'EM ATTITUDE.. I JUST THINK YOU OUGHTA CONSIDER COMING DOWN TO THE REALM OF WHERE EVERY OTHER SOURCE IS.. REASONABLY PRICED "GEARS".. SERIOUSLY.. TRY IT... TRY SELLING YOUR STUFF FOR 3 MONTHS AT HALF COST OR LESS.. THEN COMPARE YOUR PROFIT TO WHAT IT WAS THE 3 MONTHS PRIOR.. I AM ALMOST WILLING TO BET A GAME OF RUSSIAN ROULETTE THAT YOU WOULD TURN OUT WITH A LOT MORE OF WHAT EVERY OTHER SUPPLIER IS ALL ABOUT $$$$$$$$$ !! I MEAN.. WHY ELSE DO IT.. IF IT AINT FOR THE $$$?? RIGHT??

JUST AN OPINION OF SOMEONE WHO DOESN'T MATTER AT ALL.. BUT AN OPINION NONETHELESS. 
*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2010)

Dear The Deuce, after all your post on that forum i really do not care what you say. I don't need your suggests what is good and what is not.
Maybe you need to stay with source you was till now..but...you know what i mean.

just live me alone.

best-regards


wp


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Yah I didn't respond either because I had no clue what he was talking about.. no doubt.. trying to defend his stand.. and i will obviously defend my stand...
> 
> LOOK.. I don't care how good AP is !! Whether it's FDA Approved or not.. You Know what is ?! Norma Hellas.. yah that's right... Norma is.. and you can get 100 Amps.. for less money than 3 vials of cypiobolic !! so basically if AP is THE SAME THING AS NORMA... Price wise.. YOU'D GET 7 MORE VIALS FOR FREE OF SOMETHING OF EXACTING QUALITY... That is why I was saying...
> 
> ...


 

* Passive Agressive smear campaign ^^^^*


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

CanadaGear said:


> The problem with human grade gear is that there are many fakes out there and finding a doc that who will continously prescribe you AS in amounts that a bodybuilder needs is next to impossible.



man, i hate steroid snobs. they're like wine snobs or something. If you use HG prescribed gear from a doctor then seriously good for you 

i wish i was fortunate enough to have the money and resources to do that. I have no health insurance and don't make a lot of money on top of all my damn bills. If i could go to the doctor and be like "hey, i have testosterone deficiancy, can i get some test, tren, maybe some primobolin?" and they hand me script that would be AWESOME. but i can't so i use what i can get

p.s.- i dont use steroids. but i like to complain about it.
p.s.s.- i use them a little bit


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> * Passive Agressive smear campaign ^^^^*



Heavyiron-i seriously thought thats what this was? how did you not see that. its like a running joke when someone says FDA approved gear they're referancing a certain sponsor that makes those claims. 

I saw "Will FDA-approved Gears providers corner the market?" and clicked on it expecting to find a sponsor bash forum".


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Heavyiron-i seriously thought thats what this was? how did you not see that. its like a running joke when someone says FDA approved gear they're referancing a certain sponsor that makes those claims.
> 
> I saw "Will FDA-approved Gears providers corner the market?" and clicked on it expecting to find a sponsor bash forum".


 
I have FDA approved meds...seriously...


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 14, 2010)

Why are you all arguing about this? If you don't like someone's prices then don't buy it. That's the beauty of competition and free trade. If you don't like the price, buy something else. It's not like they own the gear world and you don't have other choices. I personally feel WP has a good service. In fact, everyone that uses him has good things to say about him. Give the guy a break. He can charge whatever he wants and if you don't like it then you have the choice to not buy it.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 14, 2010)

I AM NOT TRYING TO SMEAR THEM AT ALL !!! WTF !! Look, HEAVYIRON.. I used to be a MOD at a board too.. I know how this stuff works.. I am not going to be told I am doing something I am not.. WHATEVER THEN !!!! I wont bring up WORLD-PHARMA EVER AGAIN !! EVER !! But if someone asks me what I think of them, I won't lie to them. Deal? 

Other than that, on The WP topic, I'LL KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT, Cuz I never was SMEARING THEM !!! 

But it's great to know i can't have my own opinion.. great to know... without being accused of doing something..


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Why are you all arguing about this? If you don't like someone's prices then don't buy it. That's the beauty of competition and free trade. If you don't like the price, buy something else. It's not like they own the gear world and you don't have other choices. I personally feel WP has a good service. In fact, everyone that uses him has good things to say about him. Give the guy a break. He can charge whatever he wants and if you don't like it then you have the choice to not buy it.



The Freedom of Speach

its a beautiful thing


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> I AM NOT TRYING TO SMEAR THEM AT ALL !!! WTF !! Look, HEAVYIRON.. I used to be a MOD at a board too.. I know how this stuff works.. I am not going to be told I am doing something I am not.. WHATEVER THEN !!!! I wont bring up WORLD-PHARMA EVER AGAIN !! EVER !! But if someone asks me what I think of them, I won't lie to them. Deal?
> 
> Other than that, on The WP topic, I'LL KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT, Cuz I never was SMEARING THEM !!!
> 
> But it's great to know i can't have my own opinion.. great to know... without being accused of doing something..


Dude you kill me. 

You are likely not gay but you sure seem gay..... Not smearing you brother..... Just my opinion.

We can have opinions right??? Yeah, cool dude my opinion is you are a great guy. I like you a lot but too bad you seem gay. Not saying you are gay bro!!! but not sure if you like woman. I can have an opinion right???

I am not calling you a fag!!! Just not gonna lie about you love for men bro!!! I won't bring up HOMO's again!!!


LOL!!!


See how this looks like a passive aggressive smear??? Now read all your posts about WP. Just keepin it real, cuz.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't we all just pin gears and get along?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Can't we all just pin gears and get along?


 I do need an inject come to think of it...


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

Everyone is full of shit and fat. Fuck all of you. 

That is all. Happy Holidays.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL.. Yah I get it... but Dude your logical would fall to shit if i did like the cock... and was gay as could be... 

But hey if I was GAY it would be better than what you might do even though you are a kick ass dude but opinions and all this is wrong no matter how you slice it...  

LMAO !! Sorry had to do it...


----------



## BigBird (Dec 14, 2010)

Geez, I'm inclined to think there's some "excitation" and short-temperedness caused by increased aggression due to...... holiday stress?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 14, 2010)

superted said:


> The Freedom of Speach
> 
> its a beautiful thing



True


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Dude you kill me.
> 
> You are likely not gay but you sure seem gay..... Not smearing you brother..... Just my opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdv (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah world -pharma i been checking your site too and nobody can afford that its insane you got a chance to pick up a lot of new clientel seeing the BIG BUST happened throw some love around and have a x-mas sale or something


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Can't we all just pin gears and get along?



More Gears 

Emmmmmm






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> LOL.. Yah I get it... but Dude your logical would fall to shit if i did like the cock... and was gay as could be...
> 
> But hey if I was GAY it would be better than what you might do even though you are a kick ass dude but opinions and all this is wrong no matter how you slice it...
> 
> LMAO !! Sorry had to do it...


 Where do you mod?


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Where do you mod?



The world is returning to normal and all that hostility with it

Some boards are popping back up


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

superted said:


> The world is returning to normal and all that hostility with it
> 
> Some boards are popping back up


 Are you and the deuce e-friends?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 14, 2010)

jdv said:


> yeah world -pharma i been checking your site too and nobody can afford that its insane you got a chance to pick up a lot of new clientel seeing the BIG BUST happened throw some love around and have a x-mas sale or something


x2. Their prices are fucking wacky.


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Are you and the deuce e-friends?



LOL,

NO, I got no friends and im not trying to make any enemies either,

just suggesting everyone chill out a bit,

PEACE


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL,
> 
> NO, I got no friends and im not trying to make any enemies either,
> 
> ...


 I am chill, brother.


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I am chill, brother.



Glad that's cleared up


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 14, 2010)

Dear guys who talk about my prices,
one more time
you have different discounts and offer + you can always talk with me over pm or shop ticket about prices!

+ one more time please do not compare my prods i have in shop with home made meds and ugl MEDS!!!

all my prods i have in shop are only GMP made! 

if you dont like my prices,please live me alone..

a lot of guys like my prices and service,etc.

best-regards

wp


----------



## TooOld (Dec 14, 2010)

^ This guy whines like a 12 year old bitch.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 14, 2010)

superted said:


> More Gears
> 
> Emmmmmm
> 
> ...




When I watch this shit all I can think about are the fuc#%ng cigarettes and how many people die from them every year.  Crooked ass greedy ass government.  
Same with weed. 
They are regulating all the wrong shit in my opinion and since we are the minority we suffer.
Makes me sick.


----------



## jdv (Dec 14, 2010)

world pharma i didn't intend on offending you just saying the average person can't afford it  and i wouldn't complain if i didn't wanna use ya everything looks good to me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 14, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> it sure is! . . . . . in Thailand
> 
> I only use and abuse DRSE-approved Gears


 GYCH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Where do you mod?


 Heavy just stab his poop already


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 14, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL,
> 
> NO, I got no friends and im not trying to make any enemies either,
> 
> ...


 U just made the DRSE hit list


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 14, 2010)

awhites1 said:


>





   ....    ....


----------



## jdv (Dec 14, 2010)

ha ha thats good shit duece


----------



## jdv (Dec 14, 2010)

man i got a reputation of 10  man come on ten i'm gonna have to shank someone


----------



## Grozny (Dec 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Sorry...I cant understand word one of what you just said. Cut the bro bullshit out and speak in lucid and easy to understand terms. There might be an actual thought in what you just said.


 

Are you dyslexic or what ,one thing is that AP is manufacturer => greedy distributors/dealers with high prices have  nothing to do directly with AP.Only webshops push the price of a product as high as possible.

 *webshops with high prices, and ap manufacturer ≠  are two different things  *


----------



## superted (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> U just made the DRSE hit list


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2010)

superted said:


>


----------



## country1911 (Dec 15, 2010)

jdv said:


> man i got a reputation of 10  man come on ten i'm gonna have to shank someone



Probably shouldn't bitch about reps... you end up in the red when you do that.


GICH!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear guys who talk about my prices,
> one more time
> you have different discounts and offer + you can always talk with me over pm or shop ticket about prices!
> 
> ...



thank you come again.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 15, 2010)

Grozny said:


> Are you dyslexic or what ,one thing is that AP is manufacturer => greedy distributors/dealers with high prices have  nothing to do directly with AP.Only webshops push the price of a product as high as possible.
> 
> *webshops with high prices, and ap manufacturer ≠  are two different things  *



or what. Jagoff.


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

wasn't really bitching just making a joke but hey apppreciare ya looking out for me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## The Deuce (Dec 15, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> thank you come again.




LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF !!!  

Sorry IMMATURE I know but that right thurr is funny as a cocksucker !!


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## The Deuce (Dec 15, 2010)

Why does every post this SMILIES !?!  ... lol.. what the heck is that supposed to mean??


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 15, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Why does every post this SMILIES !?!  ... lol.. what the heck is that supposed to mean??


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Why does every post this SMILIES !?!  ... lol.. what the heck is that supposed to mean??


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 15, 2010)

is GP any good been looking at norma hellas bcuz thats the gear i used to get but it looks like they only sale 2ml viles?????? thanks for input BROS


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 16, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


>







DarkHorse said:


>





*can't get a straight answer.. fine.. i'll gun everyone down with this dude !! 
* 


bigmac6969 said:


> is GP any good been looking at norma hellas bcuz thats the gear i used to get but it looks like they only sale 2ml viles?????? thanks for input BROS



Yes GP is good.. very good actually.. def. my fave UGL right now, mainly because i have self preservation issues and have never tried any other UGL because i don't wanna get stuck with underdosed/incorrect/bunk-fake gears... GP I know works.. all of it... and it does a body GOOD !!

but !!

NORMA HELLAS is creme de la creme !! It's always come in 2ml vials man (well the Nandrolone decanoate has) and the golden juice of the GODS Norma's Test Enanthate comes in 1ml Ampules.. OMG they are so delicious..

God I remember this cycle I did when I wasn't too bright with my AAS use and I would do 1 amp a day (yes that's 1.75 grams per week-- like i said back when I thought I knew it all... HA) .. BUT Man oh MAN did I get BIG .. and I mean BIG !! I couldn't have possibly eaten as much food as i did.. but I somehow did it.. I was eating every HOUR and a half (aside from the 1.5 hours a day I was training and the 7.5hrs i was sleeping) I was consuming 10meals a day with an average intake of 8000calories a day.. IT WAS INSANITY at it's best.. I shattered Personal Best's .. I Gained Literally at LEAST 15lbs of quality muscle tissue in 14weeks [if not more].. and I was only Training 3 days a week.. that's it.. I.E.- Monday- Chest/Tri's/Shoulders/Abs, Wednesday- Legs(Quads/Hams/Calves/Glutes), Friday- Back/bi's/Abs.

I WOULD NEVER ADVOCATE ANYONE EVER DO THAT.. JUST FROM MY PERSONAL EXPERIENCE.. I WAS HAPPY DID !! And in the Game of Life.. That's all that truly truly matters.. How YOU personally feel about what YOU do.. Will I ever dose Test that high again, Absolutely not!!

I prefer the adequate Test range to the addition of other compounds.. ALTHOUGH I've seen some people go NUTS with a stack.. but that's neither here nor there.. and I am just rambling... so on that note.. I'm going to stop and say this final thing.

Geneza = G2G ... Norma Hellas is OF COURSE G2G !! It's one of only 3 brands of Test E that I will ever use.. so that says it right there..

OH !! If you decide to try Geneza.. The Best Stack You can Roll is a Test base(Preferable Test Prop) w/ MENT (Trestolone Acetate) and 1-TestCyp(yes I know this is a Longer ester) and for the Orals Oral Tren to kick her off and a TBOL/VAR combo to finish with a BANG...

 ** Oh this isn't for anyone new to the AAS World.. this cycle is meant for people who have added at least 30lbs of pure muscle past their genetic limit... but it's something cool to look forward too down the road someday  **


----------



## Grozny (Dec 16, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> is GP any good been looking at norma hellas bcuz thats the gear i used to get but it looks like they only sale 2ml viles?????? thanks for input BROS



imo GP is one of the best UG lab but its always better choice to use HG gear like norma hellas or galenika


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 16, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Why does every post this SMILIES !?!  ... lol.. what the heck is that supposed to mean??



it provides a retard with nothing to say, something to say.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 16, 2010)

Grozny said:


> imo GP is one of the best UG lab but its always better choice to use HG gear like norma hellas or galenika


 so your non-fad approved gears are better


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks alot DUECE ya im stacking rite now with test-e and deca bout to get another cycle!


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i bet its made in a lab though and not in some warehouse by some dirty Pakistanis. But WP, your prices are fucking retarded. Wre in a recesssion, dick. The u.s. dollar is shit and well, im ranting. so ill take my chance with a filthy Haji stirring shit up in a bathtub.


 
lol.. The aisa pharm prices are fuckin hedious, they remind me of mexian vet gear pre ug days.


----------

